# Broken brindle success!!!!



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh my! Oh my my! I have just given my new brindle litter another look-see and there is a GORGEOUS broken brindle in the litter! Beautiful black and brown stripes, and PURE white spotting! Ohhhh I'm in love. And I think it's a girl too! Which is GREAT! 

I can't hold in my excitement, lol.

Anywho, I don't have pictures of her yet, but I'm going to get them tonight, and post them ASAP! :>
She's just grown in her baby fur, and the litter is at the stage, where they are thinking about opening their eyes. I don't know HOW I missed how beautiful she was before now, but she's great!

Before now, my broken brindles were looking patchy, but still cute. I'm really proud of my new one. -squeal-

Here are some gratuitous pics of two of my other attempts at broken brindles. x)
These are probably going out as pets. Unless someone on here is interested in buying them for breeding. Their body types aren't ideal, but they have the potential to make lovely broken brindles.



















There's another girl like these, in the litter with the really nice one, that is yellow and white spotted, with some grayish brown smudging.


----------



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

oh my their adorable!!!

Congrats! Wish I could take one


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats! I plan on having some broken brindles soon


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's a pic of my new beautiful baby! I'm so proud of her!


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

:shock: steals x


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Hah! Isn't she perdy?


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

oh my! i'm in love!!!


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

ooo how lovely!! its nice to see how they look at that age. please keep posting about your broken brindles! im going to start breeding those on june 30th. so i'd like to know how your progress goes with it! is this little one going to be long haired like the others?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, she IS gorgeous. Looks like you're going to have a stunner there!
Congrats


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

Beautiful markings!! She is adorable!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

OMGI wish I lived in the same country as you because I would take them in a minute!!! Well done!!


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

She is Gorgeous. Just amazing. You're so lucky!


----------

